# Need to identify sex of these two convicts



## Russo (Apr 20, 2008)

Hey guys, would you be able to help me identify if these two convicts are male or female? I really have no idea and im interested in trying to breed them if they happen to be male and female! Thanks for your time and help 

Convict 1



Convict 2


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Well, it's hard to tell from those pics, but it appears to me that you might have two females. Both seem to have orange present on their bellies. There are the odd cases of males with faint orange markings popping up now and then, so it's not 100% positive, but it's still a pretty reliable method of sexing.


----------



## nimboman (Jan 11, 2008)

I agree, 2 females.


----------

